# First Night Sleeping Plan



## Kernow Kid (Jun 29, 2014)

Hi guys. I am new to the forum, but see some great advice from the many lucky Vizsla owners. I am about to take ownership of my own bundle of joy and have one question please. Although I am keen to start crate training for all the major reasons, what have you guys done for sleeping arrangements on the very first night, when crate training hasn't started and pup has a lot to take in???? :-\


----------



## mommaofalot (Apr 10, 2014)

Welcome to the forum!! In my opinion the first day is important to start crate training. When pup is seeming tired put them in the crate for naps (I had a hard time with this because they are so cute when sleeping and I just wanted to cuddle her) . It gets them use to knowing this is where he/she will sleep. I bought two kong stuffies and put them in Kodas crate so she didn't feel alone. I also would cover her with a small blanket so she would feel warm and cuddled. The most important thing is not taking the pup out of the crate if it is crying or whining because they learn if they cry and whine long enough they will be let out. During the day we had the crate in the main living area so if she needed a nap we just placed her in it. I also placed the crate right next to my bed at night so she could smell and see me and I think that helped a lot! Another thing we have done is ever time we put her in the crate we said crate so now at 4 months old when its time for bed we say crate and she runs in her crate and lays down!  Good luck with your new V baby and take lots of pics they grow so fast!!!


----------



## Eddiemoto (May 4, 2013)

What mommaofalot said.

Ours is doing very well with crate training as well. We got home about 4am when we brought him home the first day so he slept on my lap in the chair. We were both exhausted. Funny thing is he will still run to the chair before he goes to the crate.

*Since he doesn't sleep in our room, I took the following approach...*


[li]For the first couple weeks I slept on the couch nearby.[/li]
[li]After the first few weeks I went to my room after he fell asleep.[/li] 
[li]Shortly after I just hit the sack in my room.[/li]

I used a baby monitor to listen for when he needed a potty break in the middle of the night. He would cry a bit and then I would head down and without fanfare take him out and right back in.

The first couple of days are **** though. Pure ****. I was very happy I took vacation the first week since he cried, howled and moaned several hours before falling asleep of exhaustion. VERY TOUGH TO IGNORE. They are right, whatever you do... you can't reinforce that behavior.


----------



## Melissa_DT (Jan 9, 2013)

I had plans for the first night, all of which went flying out the window. He cried bloody murder for an hour straight until I finally caved and let him sleep with me in the bed. I did all the crate training during the day, doing things like putting him in the crate and giving treats through the crate when he was quiet to reward him, crate him with a kong while I would do dishes or laundry so that he didn't automatically associate the crate with him having to be alone (when I go to work). Took him a while to tolerate the crate with out crying but after the initial bloody murder stage he would go in willingly and await his peanut butter stuffed kong. 

I never did end up making him sleep in the crate at night as we both slept better in my room and I would wake up right away everytime he needed a bathroom break. I keep a dog bed in my room and he will sleep there now. If you are committed to crating at night I agree with the other comments- you need to stick with it right from the first night because no matter when you start the night time crating, day 1 or day 5, expect to be kept awake by barking and crying for the first few nights. It's a big change for a pup and they haven't yet learned their routines so patience and strong willpower will be key! Just keep whichever method you decide on consistent or it will confuse the pup and make the crate training process longer and harder


----------



## dextersmom (Oct 29, 2013)

I'm torn on this. We had close to a 12 hour drive after picking up our pup. We got home at bedtime and had no time to do a proper introduction to the crate. Not to mention, the pup had slept the entire car ride and was wide awake and ready to play. If you've got time to settle in the pup during the day, I would crate the first night. However, if you're getting back late, I wouldn't suggest it. Maybe try sleeping on the floor with your arm in the crate or something in between. I think making at least some brief positive associations with the crate during the day before crating at night is helpful.


----------



## Kernow Kid (Jun 29, 2014)

Thanks very much everyone. As the breeder is less than a mile from our home I hope to pick him up early morning so would have all day to settle him. I intend sleeping close to him and the crate for the first couple of weeks, but not in our bedroom, and see how he settles.

Thanks again, this forum is a fantastic font of knowledge, who seem to have seen it all before. I hope you don't mind if I pick your brains again in the future.


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

I recommend placing the crate right by your bed so he can see you. Keep the puppy up for a few hours before you go to bed, don't let him sleep! Quick potty break before lights out, then place him in the crate (sized small for no accidents) then bed. Firm "no" if he cries. He should be able to hold his bladder for at least 2 hrs. At this point if he wakes you up crying, take him out, potty, no love/ cuddles... it is all business or he will cry to get out to play. I also recommend taking water away 1 hr before bed time. 

Miles cried 3 hrs the first night. Potty break at 4 hr mark. We didn't keep him awake before bed. 2nd night we kept him up and he cried for about 15 min, then one potty break. Slept through the night after a week. We got him at 9 weeks old. 

We got Chase at 8 weeks. Kept him up for 2 hrs before bed playing with Miles, he slept through the night since Day 1. 

Stay firm with the crate if you plan to travel or leave him overnight ever. It is a great tool to utilize!


----------



## aliciavp (Mar 14, 2014)

Hi there, first few nights really are **** - we read plenty books beforehand, being new dog & viz owners - and this forum really did help, we were "prepared" in a way... but noone's ever really prepared for sleep deprivation so this is how we went:

- Soft crate, sectioned off so that he couldn't do his business in one corner and sleep in the other.
- Popped him in the crate when he was tired and we sat down for dinner. He howled for half an hour before falling asleep in there.
When it came time for bed we took the crate upstairs and placed it next to our bed. He went for a toilet break and we put him in there. He started crying almost immediately, so my partner did the loud "No" which just made it worse. He cried and howled for 30 minutes, to which I swapped sides of the bed with my partner so that I'd be closer to him, and I spoke to him softly, telling him it was alright, that I was right there, that it was bed time... whatever i said, it didn't matter - it was my tone. He stopped crying and fell asleep shortly after.
- 2-3 hours later he'd make a peep - straight outside for potty, back in the crate and repeat soft talking. He never cried that loudly at bedtime again.
- within a week he was waking only once a night
- in 3 weeks he slept through the night

Quick note: although he wouldn't howl, he would throw himself at the crate door, which made me very thankful that i'd bought a soft crate. 

Now, at 6 months, I say "bedtime" and he's straight in there and waiting for his treat. He's chewed the zip on the crate door, so it no longer closes, but he stays in there all night regardless (the crate has now been moved from our bedroom to the laundry).


----------



## aliciavp (Mar 14, 2014)

Also... taking away water around 8-9pm really does help....

AND i'd leave the lamp on until he quietened down, so he could see me.


----------



## Cavedog (Oct 21, 2010)

I hope you will be as fortunate as we were.

The first night we had our puppy we put the crate next to our bed. He started crying. I told my wife, I was going to take a quick shower then see if I could calm him down. When I got out of the bathroom he was sound asleep. I asked my wife what she had done. She said she just laid down in front of the crate so that he could see her and after a few minutes he quieted down and went to sleep. 

The next night when we put him in his crate he started crying again so I laid on the floor in front of it just as my wife had done. Same result. In less than 5 minutes he was snoozing away. After that second night we never had another peep out of him at bed time. 

One thing our breeder did that may have helped. A couple of nights before we picked up our pup, the breeder put a towel in his mom's crate, then gave us the towel to take home with us. We put the towel in the crate with our little guy. It may have had a positive effect on him. It's certainly worth asking your breeder if he'll provide a "Momma Towel" for you.


----------



## rkbetz (Apr 4, 2014)

I'm sure you've already gotten plenty of replies but I'll put in my two cents. 

We had a 3 day drive home after picking up our puppy so we had a few nights in a hotel room. It was terrible. We got very little sleep. She wouldn't sleep on her own yet when we tried to lay down with her in the bathroom area she would shark attack us. She finally fell asleep in the hotel bed with us and then would wake in the middle of the night biting us. Ugh.

We were so ready to start her in her crate the night we got home. We put it in our room so she could hear us. The first few nights she whined a bit right when she went in. It lasted no more than a minute and often would be done before 30 seconds had gone by. I just used ear plugs. We set our alarm to wake up after 3 or so hours, took her out to go potty, put her right back in. If she whined or cried we just said "night night" and then were quiet. 

She is just turning 5 months old and goes and puts herself in her crate when she wants to go to bed at night. She has a bedtime that is around 8:30/9:00pm and it is hilarious how much like a little kid she is. You know exactly what time it is when she starts acting a certain way. If we stay up much later than that she will put herself to bed.


----------



## ontariovizslalady (Apr 20, 2020)

I'm also getting a V shortly and have a specific question about crating at night. We read that it is wise to set an alarm every 2/3 hours- if she's still sleeping, do we wake her up so she can go pee?


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

I found it easier to just lie down on a pad next to the crate, and when they start moving around, get them out the door. I'm a really light sleeper though. If you're a heavy sleeper it may not work for you.
I do know folks that put them on a schedule, so to speak, but I just never did it that way.
Regardless, expect to get up a few times a night in the beginning. 
Keep your shoes and bathrobe where you can find them. You may not get enough time to put them both on though.


----------

